# 1990 Cabrio - can you dolly?



## sdsbassist (Dec 24, 2009)

Can you use a dolly to tow a 1990 Cabrio?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 1990 Cabrio - can you dolly? (sdsbassist)*

Sure can.
http://www.uhaul.com/guide/ind...dolly


----------



## jeosh (Feb 20, 2009)

definatly.....if she dont run, getting her onto the dolly is a bitch in the mud haha....i picked up my 84 rabbit convertible with a uhaul tow dolly, get retal price....easy as hell to use! good luck


----------



## sdsbassist (Dec 24, 2009)

Good to know.
Thanks boys!


----------

